# Affectionate cats



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

How do your cats show affection? I had a black cat that gave hugs, and the black cat that lived before him would come up to me, act like he was going to stretch out, and right in the middle of the stretch, he'd drop to the floor and flop over a number of times, purring & chirping loudly. I've had quite a few cats at the Humane Society sit on me like they've known me all their life; I've even had 2 sit on my lap and my tummy (twinsies), and they both LOVED being rubbed on the ears. I almost couldn't stop laughing. There's a BIG handsome longhaired Siamese cat named Cisco that I know who's gone as far as not only hugging me, but he's also draped himself around my neck. His brother loves to shove my hand right into his face. Cats make me laugh so hard sometimes. (sorry if this is the wrong area to post this in)


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

Mine has a variety of ways lol
He does a lot of head rubbing, love nips, he also raises his paw and pats at my leg,arm,face to get my attention lolol 
He is a right character


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Big Boy, who was the cat I had before I got Nubey who gave hugs, would also jump on my lap, purr like a maniac, and groom my hair!!!! I've even had one of my aunt's cats do that to me too!!!! Boo Boo was his name, and even though when I first met him, he was initially skittish, he turned out to be one of the sweetest cats I've ever known in my family. He really loved having his tummy rubbed.


----------



## 192473 (Apr 4, 2017)

Amazingly it has changed over the years. Dizzy wasn't even a 'purrer' for the first few weeks I got him. He has always enjoyed belly scratches and is a total hugger/nuzzler. Will knead my neck every evening before we settle in to bed. When he had the HyperT he was always wanting to be held (a symptom-anxiety). Now that he is lighter-he was overweight at 16 lbs and through illness the last 7 months he has dropped to 8 lbs. he has a habit of jumping on my back and sitting on my shoulders/back. And of course being orange he is a bigmouth.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Pretty kid!!! You should shoot a video of him.


----------



## 4w5 (May 20, 2016)

I have an orange bobtailed cat named Barry who flops on the floor for pets. He also snuggles. My other cats, Tara and Percival are also cuddlers but Barry is the most affectionate cat around.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin does nose-greetings and face mashes! I love the sound he makes when he rubs his nose on me, 'ick-ick-ick!'


----------



## Sarah David (Jun 29, 2017)

Dizzy is so beautiful!  Both kittens just love sitting on people and each other, the closer they can get to your face the better. I frequently have one burrowed right under and across my neck and chin and the other across my chest or lap. They both paw at faces and hands and if they manage to grab you they pull you in to be thoroughly cleaned haha, they also clean our hair and headbutt us to within an inch of our lives. My old tortoiseshell was a prolific face-pawer and perfected the art of waking me up for a cuddle by constant smacks and meowing very loudly and constantly haha. We used to sit for ages with our foreheads together and eyes closed too, really miss her


----------



## Chanza (Jul 1, 2017)

My two ragdolls are very affectionate. They will jump up and sit on your lap demanding pats. They also seem to know when someone is down and will always provide you with great company. Sometimes I might accedentily trip over them because they are always trailing me from behind. Sometimes when I would come home one of my cats, Coco would sit in a spot I would always walk by and wait for me, it was very sweet. You seem like you have a lovely and very affectionate cat!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I currently have no cats, BUT, as soon as I can move into an apartment that's pet friendly, I'm certainly going to look into buying a cat.


----------



## chris-t (Jun 27, 2017)

I just got an 11yo named Bud. He pretty much stalks me when I'm home, anytime I move from my desk to my bed, he jumps on for a forced cuddle session. Or if I move to play my PS4, he jumps on his little cat post and pretty much observes me gaming. Or when i go to the bathroom, I guess he watches for my safety lol.

He pretty much just follows me and constantly head butts me, rubs his mouth against my body (he seems to favor my fingers and cheek/jaws), nips me here and again which I have to be careful about because if I let it go too long he'll start to gnaw or bite too hard, and he pretty much lays on me and kneads. Constantly.

Every afternoon, when I come home from work, he joins me on my bed for my after work nap. Pretty much purrs, rubs up on me, licks me a bit, head butts, sometimes just climbs up and lays on my chest, and pretty much ends up falling asleep with me.

Funny thing is I haven't even had him a full month and he's already loving up on me. I got him on the 19th of last month! Loving the dude even though he can be stubborn (trying to train him to stay out the kitchen).


----------

